# 2008 ADA Layout Contest top 27



## jsenske

**UPDATED*PICS! 2008 ADA Layout Contest top 27*

Once again I do not understand the Grand Prize winner, but whatever. At least 2nd and 3rd are very strong and very creative and make some sense. 4th is pretty amazing too considering it's only a 90cm tank. Awesome depth.

Grand Prize:









2nd









3rd









4th









5th









6th









7th









8th









9th









10th









11th









12th









13th


----------



## messy_da_legend

no.3 is my favourite  ([EDIT] I meant 4!! lol)


----------



## Squawkbert

While 3 is nice, it isn't as nice as Roy's (on which it appears to be based) from a year or three ago. I would have chosen 4 to be first or second along witht he grand prize winner.

I'm still trying to figure out how the GP winner managed to pretty much ignore the "rules" concerning the number of focal points, phi, etc. etc. and still look so nice.

2d place entry - I don't get it...


----------



## Tex Gal

I like the 4th and the 8th. Boy the 7th one is a huge tank. Sure wish I could zoom into it and see the specifics.


----------



## Raul-7

The 4th is my favorite. Very commanding use of hardscape and the limited number of plant species makes this standout and all the more natural, IMHO. 

6 is another, love the use of the rockwork and the diagonal street of plants.


----------



## lanea

I like the 2nd one the most.


----------



## houseofcards

Raul-7 said:


> The 4th is my favorite. Very commanding use of hardscape and the limited number of plant species makes this standout and all the more natural, IMHO.
> 
> 6 is another, love the use of the rockwork and the diagonal street of plants.


Yes I agree the 4th is my favorite as well for pretty much the same reason. I also reallly like the effect of the hardscape on the 9th place tank. I think the Grand price winner probably scored some points since it breaks away from some of the more traditional type layouts.


----------



## chagovatoloco

I'm found of the 8th, it's like a nature aquarium with dutch feel.


----------



## tsunami

I actually do not like the grand prize winner at all.

My favorite is #2 and #4. I really enjoy the very clean lines of the second tank. It is a perfect example of looking natural yet still having that carefully tended look.

Just first impressions,

Carlos


----------



## ingg

4 for me, too. It honestly blows most of the others away in my opinion. Also like 2.

There seems to be this unaltered trend of making a landscape out of an aquarium in the ADA scapes, and frankly, it just doesn't do it for me. I must just not get the "zen" of it all or something. Not that the skill to make them isn't impressive, because it is, but it just doesn't feel right to me somehow.

It is an aquascape, so in my little head it just plain oughta look like it is underwater instead of a submersed bonsai version of a scenic picture I guess.


----------



## Sunstar

I totally love #4 that is just exquisit


----------



## davemonkey

My favorites are 4, 9, and 2...in that order. They are the most relaxing to look at for me.

-Dave


----------



## jazzlvr123

4th if definitely my Favorite I think these results are very subjective


----------



## lartist

I like the no. 6. I like de rocks display and mostly, the good use of leaf texture constast between plants. The winning tank give me mix emotions. I can appreciate the effort (surely need a lot...) but, this tank remind me too much those kind of chinese landscapes that you see on illustration. 

François


----------



## chadly

that's gotta be so hard to judge those.


----------



## ingg

lartist said:


> The winning tank give me mix emotions. I can appreciate the effort (surely need a lot...) but, this tank remind me too much those kind of chinese landscapes that you see on illustration.


Exactly! Looks like a picture of a terrestrial scenic drop. Pretty, and surely great skill to make, but it just isn't an aquarium dangit!


----------



## NeonFlux

Awesome


----------



## gravy9

I like 4, the best. 8 is also good. The word that comes to my mind when I look at 8 is "Meadow". #9 reminds me of Shurik's tank.


----------



## ChrisGray

*Re: *UPDATED*PICS! 2008 ADA Layout Contest top 27*

#4 is by far the most amazing planted aquarium ive senn so far


----------



## bigstick120

#4 is the clear winner to me. What an amazing tank!

Isnt #1 too centered and symmetrical? What did the judges see in it? Its a contender but not #1, no way


----------



## Zenzi

Wow! #4 is absolutely amazing!


----------



## kiwik

tsunami said:


> I actually do not like the grand prize winner at all.
> 
> My favorite is #2 and #4. I really enjoy the very clean lines of the second tank. It is a perfect example of looking natural yet still having that carefully tended look.
> 
> Just first impressions,
> 
> Carlos


same for me. i dont like the grand prize tank. #2 and 4 are best IMO.


----------



## needhelp

i gotta say 3 and 8 are my favorites. however if my tank looks as good as any of those i would be a happy man


----------



## Ahura-sama

4 feel trapped

2 is very nice, look like those of the Everglade, or some river that populated by grasses. Very neat.

3 look kind of odd. The pine tree is wonderful, but the background grasses and the miscellaneous on the rocks kind of distracting.

1 look like something an average Joe Smoe can do. Maybe that is its shine.

12 is a pine forest from Siberian


----------



## fish dork

I think 4 and 9 are amazing. I have to give 12 a thumbs up for originality though too.


----------



## Lars

WOW!
I love number 9.
The stonearrangement is just wonderful and as natural as possible!
Looks like it has been taken direct from a river or something like that.
Greetings
Lars


----------



## jsenske

Here's some more:

14th









15th









16th









17th









18th









19th









20th









21st









22nd









23rd









24th









25th









26th









27th









That's all I got. 2008 Contest Books are on the way though! Should be ready to ship next week.


----------



## lartist

I love the 14 th!!! I love this kind of mangrove look with all those drifwoods!!

François


----------



## Cavan Allen

ingg said:


> 4 for me, too. It honestly blows most of the others away in my opinion. Also like 2.
> 
> There seems to be this unaltered trend of making a landscape out of an aquarium in the ADA scapes, and frankly, it just doesn't do it for me. I must just not get the "zen" of it all or something. Not that the skill to make them isn't impressive, because it is, but it just doesn't feel right to me somehow.
> 
> It is an aquascape, so in my little head it just plain oughta look like it is underwater instead of a submersed bonsai version of a scenic picture I guess.


I more or less agree with that. I like scapes that suggest a landscape, not try to imitate them down the the tiniest detail. The latter are novel and often interesting but can seem a bit contrived and probably aren't something I'd want to look at every day. But that's just me (and you too I guess).

Has anyone noticed that tall, vertical rock themed tanks have won, what, the last three years? Hmm...

That said, I love 14 and think that 14-26 are more appealing that most of the top ten (I do like 2 and 4)!


----------



## Bert H

Most of us seem to be in sync with 4 and 2 (myself included). I'd love to hear some rationalizations the judges used to award the winner as they did. 

I also feel as ingg and Cavan have stated, that I don't want to see a duplicate of a terrestrial layout as a 'scape. I do like a lot of the ones on this second set also.


----------



## Riiz

I can see why the Grand prize winner, won. It is the almost the only one, with a few exceptions, that doesnt look a copy of a published Amano aquascape. 

It is truly a unique look, and must have taken a great amount of time and skill to pull off.


----------



## detlef

Hi,

I dare to say this years contest level is the highest of all IAPLCs so far. Even #24 is very impressive.
Can't believe up to which level the contestants have gone. Congratulations to all for their incredible works of art!

I do not have a clear winner, though #2,3,4,6,10 and 14 are absolutely stunning both in scaping skills and artistry of photography.


Best regards, Detlef


----------



## dirrtybirdy

#1 and #4 are phenomenal! thanks for posting these


----------



## bigstick120

25 is a nice looking tank as well.


----------



## Bunbuku

4, 14, 16, 25 get my votes. Phenomenal! I like zig's rockscape (#15) also for the cool factor. Thanks for posting Jeff!


----------



## rahamen

# 2 and 4 are my favourites. they're awesome.
Rgds


----------



## Steven_Chong

#'s 3 and 12 both made me do double-takes. Very impressive use of impression. The others are of course all high level as well.


----------



## 4f1hmi

Number 4, 3 and 8th gives stunning looks! But they are all great in their respective places.


----------



## Markl

4 for me. and the last one.


----------



## foofooree

Wow, insanely cool tanks!


----------



## wonword

does anybody know where these photos can be found in large format to be used as wallpapers? they are soo awesome, 2-4 especially


----------



## Ahura-sama

Considering the current sizes, you'll need mad cropping to fit one entire screen or resize to retain panorama view


----------



## fish iz neat

I don't have my first planted tank yet but those awards are clearly *not about aquascaping* anymore.

It's an "art" now and if I didn't win an award I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.

They are the Amano awards and not really a good point of reference for aquascaping anymore.

Amano style is just a category and winning that grand prize is like winning best Poodle, not best of show. Don't get me wrong those are some beautiful poodles but I want to see the best in show please.

*So, what scaping contest really awards best in show?*


----------



## fish iz neat

They are all too cutesy and artsy. 

It's like they all wanted to design the best designer jeans. But remember people It's not about the jeans at all, It's about the butt that goes in those jeans... And frankly I'm just not getting turned on at all.


----------



## Phil Edwards

tsunami said:


> I actually do not like the grand prize winner at all.
> 
> My favorite is #2 and #4. I really enjoy the very clean lines of the second tank. It is a perfect example of looking natural yet still having that carefully tended look.
> 
> Just first impressions,
> 
> Carlos


You're alive!!! How're things going?


----------



## pineapple

No. 1 is an amazing creation and seeming emulation of limestone karst scenery or a sandstone scarp face decaying into the lush valley below. As a geologist, I have a feeling for the natural weathering patterns displayed. I find it natural and not too contrived. Of course, I am not saying the other aquariums displayed are not wonderful as well. But I can understand why No. 1 is No. 1.


----------



## stuckintexas

chagovatoloco said:


> I'm found of the 8th, it's like a nature aquarium with dutch feel.


bingo, thats why i keep going back to it.


----------

